
Apple Joins OpenJDK To Open Source Mac OS X Java Technology - bjonathan
http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/12/apple-joins-openjdk-to-open-source-mac-os-x-java-technology/
======
kls
I can't say that this is much of a surprise, I believe that with Java firmly
in Oracle grasp, Jobs feels comfortable in letting it go. I am sure he feels
that it is not strategic to Apples platform other than sales of Mac's to
developers and given that Apple and Oracle are about the only two companies
left not playing in each others spaces, he probably feels that it will provide
a more timely release cycle for the OSX JVM. I was never that worried about
Apple's decision on this, I am far more worried about what is going on with
Apache and Oracle and it's effect on Java as a whole.

